# Venison sausage



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

My nephew dropped off a link of venison sausage that he made the other night. I'm firing up the kettle for an indirect cook. I hope it doesn't taste like his homemade wine endevor.  :smt078


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, Most home made wine should stay at home.  The home of the person that made it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

This stuff was so bad, at least if it tasted like vinegar, I would have had a use for it! This stuff was used as a drain opener :-D


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Somethimes that's just what you need.  When you're clogged up, so to speak.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

Not afraid to admit here....venison in all forms scares me a little.  Had a chance for some venison sausage a while back and passed on it.  Just don't nedd it.

  When I was 19, I went on a 2 day canoe trip, and when we got back, we had venison steaks for the dinner.  None of us knew how to cook, so we grilled them on a charcoal grill there at the campsite.

It was virtually unchewable.  Lol, live and learn.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

Well we just finished dinner and the sausage was edible. I think if he put a little more fat in it it would have been better, they were dry. But the good news, my wifes tomato sauce was as good as ever, the spaghetti was great, stuffed artichokes perfect and pork sausage with broccoli rabe and cheese was good. Well 4 out of 5 ain't bad! :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

dang, I'll take that 4 out of 5 any day.


----------

